# Word of the Day:  Zafu



## Ruthanne (Jan 2, 2022)

*Zafu:  a round cushion used in Zen meditation.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 2, 2022)

I have not yet used a zafu when I meditate.  I have seen zafus listed on amazon, though.  They seemed very colorful and nice looking.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 2, 2022)

I turned my zafu into a zafu for two.


----------



## RubyK (Jan 2, 2022)

I've never owned a zafu. Didn't know there was such a thing. I sit in a chair when I meditate.


----------



## jujube (Jan 2, 2022)

I always sit on my zafu when eating my tofu.  I planned on eating some today, but there was a snafu with Door Dash.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 3, 2022)

The sound I make when I sneeze..


----------



## debodun (Jan 3, 2022)

Did you hear where all the zafus were taken from the meditation center? It was a zafu snafu.


----------

